# Looking for a place in AMSTERDAM!



## paytongoose (Jul 3, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I am looking for a place to rent in Amsterdam starting around Sept 29th-October 1st. I am moving for a one year work visa and would like to have place asap. 

I am a young professional working as an Office Manager. I am friendly, tidy and respectful. I enjoy Festivals, travelling, music, and fashion.

Thanks,
Payton


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

While we don't allow advertisements on the forum, perhaps some of our members can suggest the best places online or the best methods to help you find a place to stay.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## paytongoose (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes that would be so helpful for me if users could! Thank you


----------

